# '64 Tempest - rear wheel well lip



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone sell the rear wheel well outer lip patch (as opposed to a complete quarter skin)?

Phil


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Not that I have seen for a Pontiac. They are available for a Chevelle and while not the exact shape, it would provide the correct outer lip to work with while cutting slots on the inner flat to shape the piece to fit your car. I am considering them for my 67 also versus the used skins I got last year.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Phil,

I haven't seen anything like that yet, but could use a set if they exist. I'm looking ahead at the same repair needed on my car, I really don't want to replace full quarters on both sides when its just the lip area that is rough..

I'll continue to keep my eyes open and let you know if I find anything.

-Thor


----------

